# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Nâng cấp RAM máy tính để bàn

## shincodon9x

hiện tại thì lúc trưa nay mình chạy ra tiệm định mua thanh ram 2gb về để nâng cấp ram cho máy. nhưng mình chạy đi chạy về liên tục vì máy cứ không nhận ram. xin mấy pro giúp em một tí đc không ạ... [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## anhchjnhnb

*trả lời: nâng cấp ram máy tính để bàn*

có khá nhiều loại ram cho bạn lựa chọn bao gồm: ddr, ddr2 và ddr3. tất nhiên *không phải* thích loại nào mua loại đó, thích nâng bao nhiêu thì nâng. những đời ram sau bao giờ cũng tốt hơn những đời trước, nhưng hầu hết các motherboard (bo mạch chủ) chỉ chấp nhận một loại ram duy nhất. bạn nên kiểm tra trong cuốn sách hướng dẫn sử dụng của máy để biết mình cần loại ram nào và cách lắp chúng. các nhà cung cấp ram như crucial và kingston có những công cụ trực tuyến hữu dụng để nhận biết loại ram hợp lí cho mỗi loại pc và bo mạch chủ

----------


## canhothegoldview

*trả lời: nâng cấp ram máy tính để bàn*




> có khá nhiều loại ram cho bạn lựa chọn bao gồm: ddr, ddr2 và ddr3. tất nhiên *không phải* thích loại nào mua loại đó, thích nâng bao nhiêu thì nâng. những đời ram sau bao giờ cũng tốt hơn những đời trước, nhưng hầu hết các motherboard (bo mạch chủ) chỉ chấp nhận một loại ram duy nhất. bạn nên kiểm tra trong cuốn sách hướng dẫn sử dụng của máy để biết mình cần loại ram nào và cách lắp chúng. các nhà cung cấp ram như crucial và kingston có những công cụ trực tuyến hữu dụng để nhận biết loại ram hợp lí cho mỗi loại pc và bo mạch chủ


dạ e coi thanh ram cũ của máy thì nó là loại ddr2 a ơi. hôm đó e mua ram ddr2 về gắn vào đúng khớp hết nhưng bật máy thì nó k lên, chỉ có màn hình đen thôi ạ.. a giúp e giải thích một chút về bo mạch chủ được k a? ví dụ như máy e thì mua ram nào thì nó mới nhận và khởi động bình thường được?... à a cho e xem thử mấy cái phần mềm a nói đc k a? e thực sự đang muốn nâng cấp ram lên 2gb mà lại gặp trục trặc lớn ntn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## citybuilder1102

*trả lời: nâng cấp ram máy tính để bàn*




> dạ e coi thanh ram cũ của máy thì nó là loại ddr2 a ơi. hôm đó e mua ram ddr2 về gắn vào đúng khớp hết nhưng bật máy thì nó k lên, chỉ có màn hình đen thôi ạ.. a giúp e giải thích một chút về bo mạch chủ được k a? ví dụ như máy e thì mua ram nào thì nó mới nhận và khởi động bình thường được?... à a cho e xem thử mấy cái phần mềm a nói đc k a? e thực sự đang muốn nâng cấp ram lên 2gb mà lại gặp trục trặc lớn ntn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](


giải thích về bo mạch chủ? bạn có thể xem tại đây để tìm hiểu:


```
http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/bo_m%e1%ba%a1ch_ch%e1%bb%a7
```




> máy e thì mua ram nào thì nó mới nhận và khởi động bình thường được?... à a cho e xem thử mấy cái phần mềm a nói đc k a?


máy bạn máy nào sao mình biết được, bạn phải là người biết rõ chứ :lick: bạn tham khảo trên trang web kingston nhé, có nhiều lựa chọn cho bạn tìm kiếm đúng loại ram phù hợp đấy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]



```
http://www.kingston.com/us/memory/search/options/
```

----------

